# Autorun DVD/USB stick for both OSX and Windows with portable Chrome or Safari



## simspace (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi,

I have successfully created an autorun (DVD/USB-STICK) image of my bands EPK (Electronic Press Kit) for Windows. However I also need it to autorun on OSX too.

On my autorun image is a portable version of Google Chrome and stripped down version of our website ( www.u2act.com) with all the supporting video, audio and images. When the DVD or USB-STICK is inserted, the site is loaded into Chrome portable. This works great!

I am not a OSX guy (though I hope to be one day soon). So I need some help/advice regarding how to make the same DVD/USB-STICK work on a Mac.

I have found a Mac version of Portble Chrome in a .dmg format here: http://www.techbeta.org/google/google-chrome-portable-for-mac/

I have also found a Mac version of Portble Safari in a .dmg format here: http://osxportableapps.sourceforge.net/p_safari/

And I found info on dual OS AutoStart/AutoRun here: http://www.keiserphoto.com/resources/cdauto.htm

Now to just combine them. That's where the confusion for me comes in for me. *The main question I have is* how to autostart either portable versions of Safari or Chrome from the DVD/USB-STICK? Is the .dmg image executable?

One last note: I need Chrome or Safari because I am using the HTML 5 tag.

FYI... Here is my Windows autorun.inf file:
[autorun]
Open=GoogleChromePortable/GoogleChromePortable.exe \index.html
Action=UZoo EPK
Label=UZoo EPK
Icon=GoogleChromePortable/GoogleChromePortable.exe

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## simspace (Aug 5, 2007)

Can anyone please help with this?

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Autostart of applications as been intentionally removed in OS X for security reasons.

The best you can do is have a specific folder open and design a appropriate background that informs the user to double click the application you want them to run. (You can hide all other signs of files if needed)

Using your portable browsers from the links you already have, you can preconfigure them to open automatically to your web site as needed.


----------



## simspace (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Headrush, thank you for your reply!

Since I am not a Mac guy yet, would you mind giving me some detail or direction how to pull this off?

* If I am understand correctly, it sounds like I can open a specific folder automatically. How would I get OSX to open that folder on the dvd automatically? Is there some type of code that runs to open the folder?

* How can I change the background of the folder on the DVD?

* Since the portable Safari browser on the DVD is a .dmg file, I'm not sure how I can preconfigure it to open automatically to the web site.Would you know how this could be done?

Sorry for for my OSX ignorance. I am a web developer. But creating a DVD that works like this is new to me.

Thanks Again!
Chris


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Maybe this will help: http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20070216063522395 and http://www.thecustommac.com/how-to-change-finder-window-backgrounds/
So many people make an image with a big arrow and the words "Double Click Here" and place the app icon appropriately beneath the arrow.

As for the portable apps, you double click the dmg files and that mounts a virtual disk.
You go into that virtual disk and you will see the portable app. You drag that to the folder you are creating.
When you run that portable app, the preferences you preconfigure it with are saved into that directory not in the users preferences folder.

So when you master the CD, and a user double clicks and run the app it will grab the configuration from there.


----------

